# It's official. My Bianchi Infinito is a 2011 model



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I see Bianchi has now updated their website with the 2011 models. I bought my celeste Infinito with the Ultegra 6700 in August, before it hit the website. Previously, Ultegra 6700 was only available on the red/white and blue/white bikes. The list price is $3299. Guess I got mine at a good time as I paid $3195 out the door, which included tax, swapping out the tires for Conti Gatorskins, plus I got two Polar water bottles, water bottle holders, and a Planet Bike light in the deal. I also see that the Infinito is now available in black/white with the 105 group set, which was not available last year.

Looking at the ccomponents listed, the only difference I see in mine and what is listed is the sprocket. On the website, it says it comes with the 105 sprocket. Mine is clearly marked Ultegra.

And looking further, the Infinito is also available with the Campy Athena group set for $4299. The Veloce group set is not on this year's model, so I'm assuming it was not a good quality group set.

Looking down the road, I may change out the white bar tape and the black hoods for celeste. I'm not too hip on white bar tape. 

Here's the link to the Infinito info:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/infinito/infinito-ultegra/


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*2011 Infinito*

On your Infinito, did you also upgrade to wider (700 x 25) tires?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I went with Conti Gatorskins. Not sure of the width. I knew from previous experience not to use stock tires. So far, I have 600 miles on the Gatorskins and have not had a flat yet. I also added a Cateye Astrale Double wireless computer for my bike. I really wanted to buy a Garmin, but they were out of my price range right now. That might be a future purchase somewhere down the road.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

2010 Infinito paint job:










2011:










If It's got the extra black wedges at the seat tube/top tube and top tube/head tube "corners" it's a 2011 frame. If not it's a 2010.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Yup, that's it!! 2011 for sure!! And I'm happy as hell it is!!


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

*it a 2010!*

sorry, but i think that yours has not the carbon lines that 2011 have, so it is a 2010 frame model. groupset specs dont specify model year, I also think celeste (1A colour) ultegra was avalaible on 2010, at least in europe, check the linkhttp://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=779. 

but in any case, in my opinion, 2010 celeste colour scheme is better than 2001 scheme


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Infinito*

Several years ago, I bought Gatorskins because a friend was running them at the time - and they do look attractive on the bike. I did experience a pinched flat. Other than that, I got around 5k miles out of the rear tire (ran it until they were bald and the protective layer began to show in various spots on the rear tire.) However, believe it or not, I get close to 6k miles on a cheap pair ($12 each) of kevlar-belted tires from Nashbar. No flats. In fact, I just installed a pair after wearing out the previous pair (again, ran them until they became unsafe- inner became slightly visible in spots. Got 5,800 mi out of the rear tire. 

Well, too bad Bianchi has eliminated the Veloce on the Infinito. I Would prefer the Campy over Shimano but the jump to Athena is quite steep - although they did lower the price on the Athena by about $200. My other issue is that the Athena cassette options are 11-23 or 11-25). I am 50 and would like to preserve my knees for the rest of my life. 

Any recommendations for pedals? I have used Speedplay Frogs for several years now and have enjoyed them - especially the wide degree float. However, recently I have b been experiencing hot spots and / or a severely bruised nerve under the ball of my big toe on my left foot after century rides. I think a bit more platform would solve both problems. Do you know anything about Look road pedals?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't help you out on pedal reccommendations as I'm using Ultegra mountain bike pedals and MTB shoes. I need to make the jump to road bike shoes and pedals, but here's my problem. I've had 4 surgeries on my right foot and two broken ankles, and 3 surgeries on my left foot. I have a 4E width. One foot is a 9 1/2 and the other is an 11. See the problem? Most road bike shoes are standard width. Someone said Sidi or Lake make a wide width road bike shoe, however, they're not wide enough for my feet. I'm wearing a pair of Nike MTB shoes in a 4E. Unfortunately, Nike is not making cycling shoes anymore. I also heard Shimano has a shoe that can be heat moulded to your feet. I can't find any bike shops in my area that carries them.

So, for now, I have to make due with the MTB shoes and pedals.

Good luck in your venture finding shoes and pedals to suit your needs.

By the way, I'm 50 as well. 

And with the price differrence between the Athena and Ultegra being $1K, I chose Ultegra over the Athena set as I am only a recreational rider. I will never ride in a road race. I only had $3200 cash and I wasn't going to charge anything on a credit card. I'm very happy with my decision with the Ultegra. Sure, I think anyone would prefer Campy on an Italian bike, but I made the decision that best suited my needs and pocketbook.

So far, the farthest I've ridden is 35 miles. I don't know if I'll ever ride a century. I just got back into riding a road bike in August. It will take me a long time to build up enough endurance to ride 100 miles in one shot. Right now, I'm happy where I'm at for conditioning with my age and the length of time I was not riding, and also taking into account that I broke the tibia in my right leg just above the ankle last year, plus had a complete Rhinoplasty and Septoplasty on my nose this past February, and had hammer toes repaired and metatarsal work done on my right foot in May of this year.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Infinito*

Well, thank God you are still able to enjoy the simplicity of riding and enjoying a bicycle. Personally, on long rides, I enjoy the freedom I'm afforded to ride, the solitude and certainly the opportunity to contemplate my life. On group rides and also on large fundraisers such as Tour de Cure and the MS 150, I like the idea of riding something special and different - and the way other Bianchi riders acknowledge each other. Cant's say that about the ubiquitous Trek or, increasingly, Specialized. 

I've found you and others on this forum very helpful as I do my research.


----------



## acapulcogold (Jul 15, 2010)

I noticed in the pics in your other thread yours has Racing 7's...the 2011 is marked as coming with Racing 5's instead.

I am pondering pulling the trigger on an ultegra infinito, but if yours is actually 2011 (not 2010) then I am curious which wheels it actually comes with.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it depends on what they have in stock at the time as far as wheelsets and everything else goes. The component list has the crank as a 105, but mine is clearly market Ultegra.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I have nearly 700 miles on the Infinito now and love every minute of riding it. It is fast and smooth. I haven't had any problems with any part of the bike or physical ailments neither. I don't have any regrets at all about buying the Infinito with the Ultegra components. I would have loved to have the Campy group set, but for me, I'm just a recreational rider for fitness. I don't race nor do I intend to. I couldn't see spending over $1400 more for the Athena group set. The Campy group set isn't going to make me go faster. It's the engine on the bike that makes the train go faster or slower. I'm 100% satisfied with what I have.


----------



## acapulcogold (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok shop called Bianchi rep, confirmed the new shipments will be coming with racing 5's on the ultegra equipped bikes.

Personally I am not a huge Campy fan anyway (I know I know...sorry), so going the ultegra route...but honestly if they had force/red as an option I would have been all over it.

Glad you like your Infinito...see how mine fares once it finally arrives


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

You'll love it!! Keep in mind, mine was out very early for 2011 before it ever hit the website, so mine might have a few different components than yours. Let me know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## tollers (Oct 28, 2010)

Can i ask. Is there any difference between the 2010 Infinito frameset to the 2011 frameset other than a minor paint job tweak?


----------

